# If you saw a photo of your child in the "riots".....



## Allover (14 August 2011)

... would you take them to the police station to hand them in? I was just reading an article regarding some parents who have done just that and i applaud them for it. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2011)

Good for them!


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 August 2011)

Grounded for six months
Remove all means of communications and they have to account for every movement, and to be accompanied everywhere if they can't be trusted.


----------



## benson21 (14 August 2011)

Yes, i would certainly hand them in! I wouldnt do as MrsD123 is suggesting, simply because its not only their life put on hold, but their parents too if they were to be grounded etc etc etc.


----------



## Allover (14 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Grounded for six months
Remove all means of communications and they have to account for every movement, and to be accompanied everywhere if they can't be trusted.
		
Click to expand...

Would you hand them in though or only punish them yourself?


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 August 2011)

No I think that would do no good, unless they were doing something criminal, obviously you would have to take in to consideration their general attitude and previous., if they stole stuff then they would have to take the stuff back to the shop  owner, in person


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 August 2011)

benson21 said:



			Yes, i would certainly hand them in! I wouldnt do as MrsD123 is suggesting, simply because its not only their life put on hold, but their parents too if they were to be grounded etc etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Benson, exactly that, the parents should be held responsible for their issue.


----------



## SusieT (14 August 2011)

They would be down the police station sooner than they could say uh oh! IT is not up to parents to protect children from the consequences of their actions and any who knowingly do not hand their children in shoudl be facing punishment themselves. The parents failed to keep tabs on the kids, the kids took part in acts very wrong, very criminal and very worrying.


----------



## Allover (14 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			No I think that would do no good, unless they were doing something criminal, obviously you would have to take in to consideration their general attitude and previous., if they stole stuff then they would have to take the stuff back to the shop  owner, in person
		
Click to expand...

I am asking about pics posted by the police to help to "round up" those who may have taken part in criminal activities.


----------



## joeanne (14 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			No I think that would do no good, unless they were doing something criminal, obviously you would have to take in to consideration their general attitude and previous., if they stole stuff then they would have to take the stuff back to the shop  owner, in person
		
Click to expand...

So you would not hand them in?
The mere fact they were involved in a riot would have been illegal. And that "if they had stolen"......er looted you mean? Walked into someone's livelihood and taken what did not belong to them!
Consequences to actions, big enough to do the crime.....
Am glad too see one council starting eviction proceedings against one rioter!


----------



## Shutterbug (14 August 2011)

Yup - they would be marched to the local police station and made to face the consequences of their actions.  And if the law didnt provide a punishment then I sure as hell would!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 August 2011)

Hevs said:



			Yup - they would be marched to the local police station and made to face the consequences of their actions.  And if the law didnt provide a punishment then I sure as hell would!
		
Click to expand...

Yup and so would my parent have had I had the audacity and idiocy to raid shops and cause public disorder.

More people need to turn theor kids/relatives in.


----------



## flowerlady (14 August 2011)

I certainly would take them.


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 August 2011)

Oh I see, so these are photos of people who the police are ready to prosecute, well that might be different.
I was thinking they might get "a caution" , but if the parent was going to lose their subsidised house they won't do it, will they?
It is more likely the neighbours will hand them in anyway.


----------



## Aoibhin (14 August 2011)

i hope i wouldnt have to report them as they would  prob hand themselve in as the law woulud be much more leanient on them than i would (hell hath no fury ...... & all that)


----------



## Faithkat (15 August 2011)

I'd hand in what was left of them  . . . . . . . .


----------



## Mince Pie (15 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			It is more likely the neighbours will hand them in anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Why the hell should your neighbours have to hand YOUR child in after they have been involved in rioting?! I actually can't believe that that is your view! How totally irresponsible!

As a parent it is YOUR responsibility to ensure your child has respect for you, themselves and everyone around them, and also to ensure that your child is polite and helpful. If your child has been involved in ANY criminal activity then you are obviously lacking.


----------



## spider (15 August 2011)

I think MrsD123 meant that a parent who was afraid of being evicted would not hand their own child in so it would be up to the neighbours.


----------



## spider (15 August 2011)

Plus I agree with you BbutH about it being parents responsibility but don't think it is always clearcut. Obviously some parents are negligent but sometimes children of the nicest, most responsible parents just seem to go through a wild phrase and they just can't seem to do anything about it. Peer influence takes over from parental influence in the teenage years.


----------



## Pink_Lady (15 August 2011)

Without a doubt - they'd be down at that police station asap !


----------



## PolarSkye (15 August 2011)

I would do both - march 'em up to police station AND punish them myself.  

That said, it just wouldn't happen .  .  . this may come back to bite me on the behind, but I always know where my girls are and who they are with - and they were raised to have respect for a) the law; b) other people; c) other people's property.

Parents who don't know where their 13-year-olds are on a weeknight need holding to account.  End of.

P

P.S.  Oh, and, yes grounding them would cause me/us considerable inconvenience, but that's part of being a parent.  If I'm not prepared to put myself out to teach them how to behave and would rather do what's easy for me then what message does that send my kids?


----------



## Allover (15 August 2011)

spider said:



			Plus I agree with you BbutH about it being parents responsibility but don't think it is always clearcut. Obviously some parents are negligent but sometimes children of the nicest, most responsible parents just seem to go through a wild phrase and they just can't seem to do anything about it. Peer influence takes over from parental influence in the teenage years.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, most of us are fortunate enough to come from backgrounds where we have learnt right from wrong, some of the kids in the riots would have come from horrible backgrounds where the parents have not instilled any kind of morals in their children. Also there is the "group mentality" where otherwise "sensible" kids get caught up in the moment and do something completely out of character. 

I have to add that i am not in least bit sure that removing benefits and housing will have any kind of positive outcome.


----------



## GingerCat (15 August 2011)

Allover said:



			Agree with this, most of us are fortunate enough to come from backgrounds where we have learnt right from wrong, some of the kids in the riots would have come from horrible backgrounds where the parents have not instilled any kind of morals in their children. Also there is the "group mentality" where otherwise "sensible" kids get caught up in the moment and do something completely out of character. 

I have to add that i am not in least bit sure that removing benefits and housing will have any kind of positive outcome.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree here.

I'm also concerned about this two-tier punishment.

If you are from a more affluent background you may get a fine and a prison sentence.
But if your family are on benefits you will get a fine, a prison sentence and your family will be removed from their home. 

Why should poorer people have a more severe sentence?

In answer to the OP, I can't imagine my two being involved with anything like what I witnessed on TV (But I bet there are many other parents saying that), but if they did I hope I _would_ be strong enough to turn them into the police.


----------



## Allover (15 August 2011)

Agree 100% Gingercat, removing benefits is IMO a "knee jerk" reaction and the consequences (sp) have not been thought through. It will only serve to provide even more problems to the less advantaged members of society and lead to more lawlessness.


----------



## GingerCat (15 August 2011)

Allover said:



			It will only serve to provide even more problems to the less advantaged members of society and lead to more lawlessness.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely


----------



## YorksG (15 August 2011)

If my child was pictured at a riot then yes I would hand them in. I cannot believe that anyone feels it is acceptable to merely punish the child themselves! Parental responsibility is the key here. If parents accepted their responsibility for their child and that childs behaviour from the beginning, then there would be fewer children getting intp trouble in the first place IMO I also think that if parents actually spent time with their childrem the world would be a better place.


----------



## Faithkat (16 August 2011)

PolarSkye said:



			Parents who don't know where their 13-year-olds are on a weeknight need holding to account.  End of.

P

P.S.  Oh, and, yes grounding them would cause me/us considerable inconvenience, but that's part of being a parent.  If I'm not prepared to put myself out to teach them how to behave and would rather do what's easy for me then what message does that send my kids?
		
Click to expand...

13 year olds?????  Try living near me!  There are a group of 10 year olds and younger who are habitually racketing round until well after 11pm and one night, the other week, it was midnight and I strongly believe the parents were also out that night.


----------



## highlandponygirl (16 August 2011)

Faithkat said:



			13 year olds?????  Try living near me!  There are a group of 10 year olds and younger who are habitually racketing round until well after 11pm and one night, the other week, it was midnight and I strongly believe the parents were also out that night.
		
Click to expand...

Same here unfortunately, but when you try to confront their parents over their anti social behaviour, sadly it becomes very clear why their children behave the way the do.


----------



## Sleighfarer (16 August 2011)

Allover said:



			Agree 100% Gingercat, removing benefits is IMO a "knee jerk" reaction and the consequences (sp) have not been thought through. It will only serve to provide even more problems to the less advantaged members of society and lead to more lawlessness.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. The guy in Wandsworth who was in the papers at the end of last week lives in a flat with his mother and 8-year-old sister. He is 18. It would be a very sorry society indeed that persisted in throwing a young child out of her home because her brother committed a crime, and I can't imagine it's even legal. 

Also agree with the person who mentioned a two-tier punishment system. The Exeter university student alleged to have driven a getaway car full of looted goods will get to stay in her million-pound house, while the boy in the council flat will end up on the street - along with the rest of his family, whether they have criminal records or not.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 August 2011)

This was sent to me by another......

Our father,  who art in prison,
only mother knows his name.
Thy riots come,  read it in the Sun,
in Birmingham as it is in London.
Give us this day our welfare bread,
and forgive us our looting,
as we're happy to loot from those who keep us.
Lead us not into employment,
but deliver us free housing,
for thine is the spliff,  the Stella and the coke,
for ever and ever,

Innit.

Off topic a bit,  I realise,  but it made me smile!

Alec.


----------



## flowerlady (20 August 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			This was sent to me by another......

Our father,  who art in prison,
only mother knows his name.
Thy riots come,  read it in the Sun,
in Birmingham as it is in London.
Give us this day our welfare bread,
and forgive us our looting,
as we're happy to loot from those who keep us.
Lead us not into employment,
but deliver us free housing,
for thine is the spliff,  the Stella and the coke,
for ever and ever,

Innit.

Off topic a bit,  I realise,  but it made me smile!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec this is brilliant only just read it I have copied hope you don't mind


----------



## Kaylum (20 August 2011)

Yes I would.  

(And hope that facebook and twitter also get taken to court as there is no moderation or accountablity.  If you make a social media site you moderate it!  No matter how much it costs or it does not go on line. )


----------



## Wolfie (20 August 2011)

I don't have kids, but I would probably lift a jumping whip and take stripes off them, and then march them down to the cop shop. After that, no phone, no computer, no tv, no life for a minimum of 3 months.


----------



## ISHmad (20 August 2011)

Ditto Wolfie.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 August 2011)

I suspect,  Wolfie,  that knowing your views,  and if you had children,  then they wouldn't have behaved in such a fashion.  Well said,  and I'm with you.

I heard a woman interviewed on the telly,  and she pointed out that her delinquent son was only 12.  No ****,  so who was responsible for him,  Society?  Not from where I'm standing,  it wasn't.

Alec.


----------



## Shazzababs (23 August 2011)

Faithkat said:



			I'd hand in what was left of them  . . . . . . . .
		
Click to expand...

This.  And probably ebay everything they owned to donate to the victims.


----------



## ischa (24 August 2011)

Yes I would hand them in , 
Me personally would hand them in for anything that is wrong 
I see it as I try and  bring my kids up to the highest respect for people and property I can 
And I try my hardiest to keep at this


----------

